# Happy New Year! :D



## frozenstar (Jan 4, 2010)

Greetings to everyone here at HouseRepairTalk!

Happy New Year to all! And more blessings for 2010! 

Hope you all had a wonderful New Year!

PS: Sorry for the late greeting. Just got back from vacation.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 4, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Greetings to everyone here at HouseRepairTalk!
> Happy New Year to all! And more blessings for 2010!
> Hope you all had a wonderful New Year!
> PS: Sorry for the late greeting. Just got back from vacation.



Thanks, FrozenStar.  Where did you go for your vacation?

I always get a little depressed in the real cold months of the year like January and February.  What I find helps a lot is to watch the sports channels on TV because they always have football games on at this time of year from places like Louisiana, Florida and Texas.  It's so uplifting to watch people walking around outside with short sleeved shirts on and nothing covering their heads!  I can almost imagine I'm there.

I expect lots of people up here watch your Rose Bowl and Super Bowl football games just to be reminded of warm weather.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 5, 2010)

I wore sandals a few days ago Nestor. Outside.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 5, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I wore sandals a few days ago Nestor. Outside.



Yep, a thousand miles or so can really make a difference.  Just this past New Years Eve, a relatively young and healthy woman froze to death waiting for a bus at a bus shelter here in Winnipeg.
Police: Winnipeg woman may have frozen to death | Canada | News | London Free Press

Most likely she had probably been drinking, along with her male companion.

One thing you learn living here is that alcohol and cold are a deadly combination.  Alcohol has a physiological effect in that it causes more blood flow to the body extremities like the hands and feet.  That's bad news in extreme cold because the heat loss from those places is faster than from the torso.  Also, alcohol numbs a person's sense of cold, so that the person doesn't feel as cold as they really are.  They can literally be dying from the cold without knowing it or fully realizing how cold they are getting.  And, of course, alcohol will help people go to sleep, and you never want to do that in real cold weather cuz if you don't keep awake and active to keep your body temperature up, you can freeze to death in your sleep.

Every year we get people freezing to death up here.  Most times, though, it's drunks that decide to take a short nap in a nice warm snow bank and never wake up.

But, I don't dwell on the negative when there's positive stuff to point to.

Tonight in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada will play the US in the 2010 World Junion Hocky Championships (for under 17 year olds) for the gold medal.  It's gonna be a close game, but if Canada wins the gold, it'll be the 6th time in a row!
2010 World Junior Schedule
nya nya nya nya :banana:   :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 5, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> But, I don't dwell on the negative when there's positive stuff to point to.
> 
> Tonight in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada will play the US in the 2010 World Junion Hocky Championships (for under 17 year olds) for the gold medal.  It's gonna be a close game, but if Canada wins the gold, it'll be the 6th time in a row!
> 2010 World Junior Schedule
> nya nya nya nya :banana:   :banana:



I'll take the US juniors for the win, Alex.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 5, 2010)

You're on.

It's always a close game between Canada and the US.  Both countries are big on hockey, so we both produce some very talented players, and that results in some very exciting hockey to watch.  When you see low and close scores like 1 ro 2 or even 3 to 2, then you know that it was a close, well matched game.  When you see a score like 14 to 0, then you know that the game wasn't worth watching (or even playing for that matter).


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 5, 2010)

Tied 2-2 end of the 1st period.

Nashville Predators are playing Calgary Flames at home 2 nite and its not on the TV. Cant even get a feed of the interweb. Oh well. Preds and the Flames are tied in points in the conference. 

0-0 end of the 1st


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 5, 2010)

US wins gold 6-5 in sudden death overtime.

I had a sinking feeling with the score 5-3 for the US in the third period, but that all changed when Canada scored two goals in quick succession in that last period to tie the game at 5 all.  That pushed the game into overtime, and the US scored a goal to end it, 6-5.  Overtime is always unpredictable.  Still, I'd have rather the game been decided in overtime than by a shoot-out.  A shoot-out simply isn't a measure of a team's ability cuz there's no teamwork involved, and fluke stands as much chance at deciding the outcome as skill.

Canada didn't win.  But still, it was a great game.  Each of those kids on both teams is going to be going back to school a hero, regardless of the colour of his medal.  The teams were so close, either side coulda won.  This time you guys won.  But, really, either side coulda taken home the gold today.  We both had great teams, and they both played great hockey.

I usually don't follow hockey too much, but I do like to watch  the world junior hockey championships because the kids that play at these games are making memories that they'll cherish their whole lives.  Winning at the world championships matters much more to these guys than winning does to any of the prima-donnas in the NHL that get paid millions of dollars to play hockey.  Even if these young guys don't get into the medal rounds, you have to be an excellent hockey player to be picked to play for your country at the world championships, and that's an accomplishment even without bringing home a medal.  And, of course, being sent to another country to represent your home country in sport is always an honour and it creates great sportsmenship.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Nestor!  Well that's really a very cold story up there... 

Anyway, I've been in Hongkong during the holiday season and I really had a great time!  Not that cold compare to your place.


----------

